
The Story of Walk – United by the Soviets, Divided by Freedom - smcl
http://deepbaltic.com/2015/10/28/the-strange-story-of-walk-united-by-the-soviets-divided-by-freedom/
======
distances
> In fact, the stream doesn’t neatly slice the town into two equal parts: it
> meanders through the city, giving a wide berth to the actual centre. As a
> result, Estonia got a significantly better deal [...]

Kind of nice to hear that some countries have managed to set down borders
without violence, even if the results wasn't satisfactory. I can imagine it
would have been easy for Latvians to keep this an open issue until Soviet
occupation rendered the point moot.

~~~
smcl
Absolutely. I also liked the way in some cases the inhabitants saw the border
as a sort of political nuisance that got in the way of things getting done -
e.g. dispatching ambulances to pick up ill people and take them to the nearest
hospital, instead of simply the nearest hospital in whichever country they
were located at the time.

